# TSH shot up to 8, 3 years after total thyroid removal



## jillianjm (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a total thyroidectomy at 20 when a large cancerous tumor suddenly grew on my thyroid as well the the surrounding lymph nodes in a month's time. I have had RIA treatments and have both an ENT and my endocronologist monitoring my neck and hormone levels. Today I went to see my endo and my TSH has suddenly shot up to 8. I don't believe it's ever even been above 2. She up'd my synthroid from 125 to 137 and is considering another RIA scan, however she mentioned that she is unsure about doing an RIA on a 23 year old woman with no children and will have to do some research because apparently it could hurt my chances of having children (even though it's already been done twice so I'm probably screwed anyways). Obviously I am unnerved. The last time I went through this I had to drop out of college, and I am finally getting my life back on track. If anyone has any advice or suggestions for what might be causing this I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are they only testing TSH?

What about your thryoglobulin levels? And TgAB levels? Also, I would get free t3 and free t4 done.

You can have a whole body scan done with I-123 (RAI is done with I-131), which is less dangerous and less "radioactive" so there are fewer concerns for people who have not had children. (BTW, as long as you wait six months after RAI, there's very little impact on fertility).

Most importantly, how do you feel?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I could not offer more than our dear friend and poster Joplin1975 has. Let us know!

Welcome to the board!


----------



## jillianjm (Jun 16, 2014)

My thyrogobulin levels were done for my ENT about 6 weeks ago, I don't have exact numbers but he was pleased and he said as long as I'm seeing my Endo I could see him in a year as live quite far from him. Honestly I feel terrible most of the time, but I attributed it to the fact that I was doing a 6 week wean from Paxil that I had been on for a year, and then the introduction of Wellbutrin to my system on top of that. I called my ENT and was told the last time they did a TSH on me was in October and it was 1.29, and I know they made some changes to my synthroid to fix it.

I'm trying to remember...I think my Endo said by thyrogobulin was fine yesterday...I can't remember was else she said she checked, I believe there were 4 tests, all of which she said were normal. I guess really need to start taking a notebook or requesting a copy of my lab results so I can stay on top of things myself.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

jillianjm said:


> I'm trying to remember...I think my Endo said by thyrogobulin was fine yesterday...I can't remember was else she said she checked, I believe there were 4 tests, all of which she said were normal. I guess really need to start taking a notebook or requesting a copy of my lab results so I can stay on top of things myself.


 Yes! I'm obsessive about keeping copies of all lab reports and making sure I can track the various numbers. At the risk of sounding terribly cliche, information is power. At this point, as much as we'd all love to help you, there's not enough information. You can go to your doctor's office and ask for copies of all labs. That would be step #1.


----------

